# Homepage erstellen, aber wie? (mit richtiger domain)



## mrmouse (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal

so.
Wie fange ich am besten an?
Ich habe schon einmal eine Homepage erstellt, jedoch über die seite funpic.de. Dazu habe ich den "ilch skript" (glaube der heißt so) hergenommen, und dazu einen Skin denn ich bearbeitet habe.
Alles ganz gut gelaufen, Seite hat funktioniert und auch alles nicht so das Problem.
Jedoch war die Domain: meinname.funpic.de
Jetzt möchte ich für einen Freund eine Gilden Homepage erstellen, die aber eine "normale" domain hat, also zB.: meinname.de.vu
Auf nic.de.vu kann man ja eine Domain beantragen, jedoch ist es irgendwie nur eine weiterleitung oder ähnliches.

Nun meine Frage:

Wie erstelle ich eine Homepage aus dem nichts? Wie und wo bekomme ich eine de.vu domain, auf der ich dann anfangen kann meine Homepage zu erstellen?
Da er auch einen TS Server möchte, brauche ich eine de.vu domain, da funpic und Co. nicht zählen (da TS dann gratis zur verfügung gestellt wird, wenn man Werbung mit auf die Homepage einbaut).

Welche Programme brauche ich? Kenne mich mit Photoshop recht gut aus und ich habe auch etwas von einem Programm mit dem Namen: Dreamviewer (oder so ähnlich gehört, was zur erstellung von Homepages sein soll).

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 

MfG Mouse


----------



## gdfan (29. Januar 2009)

Also das Programm heißt Dreamweaver von Adobe. Du kannst wenn du eine .de.vu domain hast deinen Funpicserver aufschalten. Also das wenn du dann auf die .de.vu domain gehst wirt der ihnalt des Funpic servers angezeit. Mit TS kenn ich mich nicht aus. Du brauchst immmer einen FTP Server auf dem deine Homepage gespeichert ist. nur eine domain hilft dir nicht. Ich würde einen Server von bplaced.net nehmen, da werbefrei.
Hoffe ich ahbe deine Frage richtig verstanden
mfg
gdfan


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze ebenfalls funpic in kombination mit .de.vu Domains und wenn du funpic auf der Page verlinkst hast du auch keine Werbung mehr, was ich selber auch nicht gemacht habe und mir deswegen auch mal bplaced.net anschauen werde...


----------



## mrmouse (29. Januar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Also das Programm heißt Dreamweaver von Adobe. Du kannst wenn du eine .de.vu domain hast deinen Funpicserver aufschalten. Also das wenn du dann auf die .de.vu domain gehst wirt der ihnalt des Funpic servers angezeit. Mit TS kenn ich mich nicht aus. Du brauchst immmer einen FTP Server auf dem deine Homepage gespeichert ist. nur eine domain hilft dir nicht. Ich würde einen Server von bplaced.net nehmen, da werbefrei.
> Hoffe ich ahbe deine Frage richtig verstanden
> mfg
> gdfan



So. Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Meine Funpic Seite ist leider down.
Wenn ich da aber eine neue erstelle, und mir eine de.vu domain hole, zB. mrmouse.de.vu, dann kann ich die funpic seite auf die mrmouse.de.vu domain setzen, ohne das oben mrmouse.funpic.de erscheint?
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Und wo bekomme ich eine de.vu domain? bei nic oder wo anders?
FTP Server habe ich damals mit Filezille verwaltet, was mri echt gut gepasst hat.

danke, mfg mouse


----------



## gdfan (29. Januar 2009)

mrmouse schrieb:


> So. Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
> 
> Meine Funpic Seite ist leider down.
> Wenn ich da aber eine neue erstelle, und mir eine de.vu domain hole, zB. mrmouse.de.vu, dann kann ich die funpic seite auf die mrmouse.de.vu domain setzen, ohne das oben mrmouse.funpic.de erscheint?
> ...


Ja da oben in der adressleiste des Browsers steht dann mrmouse.de.vu das hast du richtig verstanden. Wo du de.vu domains herkriegst keine Ahnung. ich arbiet nur mit richtigen vondaher weiß ich nicht wehr die Rechte darran hat.
Filezilla passt.
gdfan


----------



## mrmouse (29. Januar 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Ja da oben in der adressleiste des Browsers steht dann mrmouse.de.vu das hast du richtig verstanden. Wo du de.vu domains herkriegst keine Ahnung. ich arbiet nur mit richtigen vondaher weiß ich nicht wehr die Rechte darran hat.
> Filezilla passt.
> gdfan



cool 
Nur wie bekomme ich das verlinkt?
Und wie gesagt woher eine zuverlässige .de.vu domain?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

normalerweise bei "www.nic.de.vu" aber die Site lässt sich bei mir grad nicht anzeigen...


----------



## mrmouse (29. Januar 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> normalerweise bei "www.nic.de.vu" aber die Site lässt sich bei mir grad nicht anzeigen...



und ich dachte einen moment lang das meine overclockerei schuld ist 

Ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen:

Ich gestallte wie "gewohnt" meine funpic seite.
Dann beantrage ich eine .de.vu domain, dann verlinke ich es (weiß ich immer noch ned wie  ) und dann hat sich die sache erledigt?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Dann beantrage ich eine .de.vu domain, dann verlinke ich es (weiß ich immer noch ned wie  ) und dann hat sich die sache erledigt?


 
Ja, du holst dir bei nic.de.vu ne domain und kannst sie dort mit der index.htm oder wie auch immer deine startseite aufm webspace heißt, verlinken. das machst du dann aber wie gesagt über das User-Center von niv.de.vu


----------



## jayson (29. Januar 2009)

hi

also Dreamviewer von adobe, frontpage (microsoft) oder NVU sind HTML-Editoren, mit denen man WEB-Seiten erstellen kann! Ih nutze NVU, da das Programm kostenlos ist und man alle funktionen wie unter dremviewer oder frontpage hat...

meine webseite bzw webshop habe ich bei 1blu.de beantragt, da bekommt auf jeden fall günstig eine homepage bzw. kostet sie sehr wenig.. ein ftp-server zum file-upload ist auch eigentlich immer dabei... einfach mal bei 1.blu.de schauen... ab 0,90€ im monat

werbung könntest du dann auch frei gestalten...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe mir gerade meinen Webspace bei bplaced für lau gehollt und bin schon dabei meine seiten von funpic nach bplaced umziehen zu lassen...


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Januar 2009)

NVU ist kein HTML, sondern ein WYSIWYG-Editor!! 
Der beste Weg eine Website zu gestalten/erstellen ist immer noch HTML, CSS, PHP und SQL zu lernen, alles andere ist nur zusammengeschusterter M**T!!!  <-- Meine Meinung


----------



## jayson (30. Januar 2009)

wieso sollte es kein html editor sein, ich erstelle schon ewig meine angebote für ebay und einige internet-seiten damit???


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Januar 2009)

Oh mann...
Das heißt What You See Is What You Get. Ein HTML-Editor ist ein Quelltexteditor.


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2009)

Ihr braucht euch nicht wegen Begriffsdefinitionen anpflaumen, das schenkt sich nix. Nennt es halt Quelltext-Editor wenn ihr zwischen dem Syntaxhighlighting für HTML und einem WYSWYG - Editor unterscheiden wollt


----------



## mrmouse (3. Februar 2009)

So Leute,

ich habs geschafft, und die Homepage ist Online.
Zwar ist das Design noch nicht ganz fertig (Header sowieso nicht) aber ich würde euch bitte, mir eine kleine Rückmeldung zu geben.

Zudemm möchte ich sagen, das es meine erste Homepage ist, die auch noch größer werden soll.
Die Homepage ist für unsere Gilde. (jaja, bitte nicht über wow spieler wieder lästern^^)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mri eine Rückmeldung geben könntet, was ihr gut, schlecht an der Homepage findet. Ich würde mich freuen 

Homepage: Force of Trust

MfG Mouse


----------



## gdfan (3. Februar 2009)

Also mein erster Eindruck der Homepage ist recht gut.
So nun mal meine kritikpunkte:
-Bei der Online Anziege unten rechts solltest du die Obere zeile anders färben denn so kann mans schlecht lesen
- Das Menü würde ich noch zum Aufklappen machen und nicht das die Unterpunkte gleich geöffnet sind
-Die Sietenbalken würde ich ganz nach unten durchgehen lassen, also in allen auflösungen das sähe glaube ich besser aus

Aber sonst doch recht gut gelungen fürs 1. Mal
mfg
gdfan


----------



## jayson (5. Februar 2009)

also mir gefällt sie auch schon recht gut... vielleicht kannst du die seite ein wenig heller gestalten, sieht ziemlich düster aus..  aber der aufbau ist soweit schon sehr gut und strukturiert..


----------



## kmf (5. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*

Die mamorierten Hintergründe der Leisten erschweren das Lesen der Beschriftungen. Evtl. mal weiß oder grau als Schriftfarbe probieren.


----------



## Razor666 (12. Februar 2009)

IMPRESSUM

du solltest schleunigst ein gültiges Impressum auf die Page setzen 
sonst droht dir eine Abmahnung. ->Teledienstgesetz. Eine Abmahnung eines
"arbeitslosen" Anwalts kostet dich pauschal 384 Euro + Gebühren.
Schau mal bei Google nach. 

Name, Anschrift (kein Postfach), Telefon und eine gültige E-Mail Adresse müsssen vorhanden sein.


----------



## Falcon (16. Februar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also Dreamviewer von adobe, frontpage (microsoft) ...



Frontpage ist veraltet und wird auch nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Die aktuelle Software Lösung von Microsoft ist Expression Web. Kann ich im übrigen nur empfehlen 



Razor666 schrieb:


> IMPRESSUM
> 
> du solltest schleunigst ein gültiges Impressum auf die Page setzen
> sonst droht dir eine Abmahnung. ->Teledienstgesetz. Eine Abmahnung eines
> ...



1) Private Webseite mit/für private Interessen => Impressum ncht zwingend erforderlich
2) Da die Webseite eh noch nicht fertig ist (und das auch drauf steht) ist ein Impressum sowieso noch nicht relevant.


----------



## mrmouse (28. Februar 2009)

Die Webseite ist eh nicht oft besucht, und das projekt geht eh leicht unter, wegen Zeit Mangel.
Aber ich denke ich werde mich trotzdem mal in den Homepage bereich einlesen. Mir gefällt es recht gut.

Ich bedanke mich beu euch allen vielmals, für die Hilfe, Unterstützung und Kritik 

MfG Mouse


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit vi oder nano? 

Lern wenn dann ordentlich HTML oder PHP, verlass dich nicht auf die KlickiBunti Programme, denn dann lernst du es nie richtig.


----------



## mrmouse (28. Februar 2009)

Genau das habe ich damit gemeint das ich es gscheid lernen will 
Aber zurzeit hab ich leider keine Zeit dafür.

MfG


----------

